# circuito inalambrico (de esos q traen los jugetes)



## roger_91ar (Nov 4, 2006)

hola queria preguntarles si alguin conoce un circuito de esos sistemas inalambricos q traen  por ejemplo los autos de juguetes a control remoto por q los necesito para poder usarlo con una interface asi puedo controlar un motor de continua inalambricamente.
asi q si alguin tiene los dos circuitos (el emisor y el receptor ) le agraderecia mucho q me lo pase.gracias


----------



## roger_91ar (Nov 5, 2006)

alguien conoce o sabe si algun otro circuito se peda adptar a esto?


----------



## ppalberto (Nov 16, 2006)

el circuito lo puedes encontrar en www.electronica2000.com


----------

